# Anybody like riding with lumbar hydration pack (ie - fanny pack) - recommendations??



## MHCBH (Jan 9, 2009)

So I hear the fanny-pack is back in style  I've got a larger hydration pack which I don't mind wearing but my back gets all sweaty. I'm thinking about buying a smaller lumbar hydration pack (1.5L or less). Most of the packs I've seen are primarily for running, with the exception of the SOURCE hipster hydration pack (which still has a lot of straps to stabilize the pack I'm assuming).

Does anybody have any specific recommendations? Here's two that I was looking at:

Camelback Tahoe:
CamelBak Tahoe LR Lumbar Pack - 305cu in | Backcountry.com

Source Hipster:
https://sourceoutdoor.com/en/hydrat...reservoir_volume-15l_50oz/pack_color-burgundy


----------



## Rob997 (Jul 1, 2007)

I use the Camelbak Palos for 2-2.5 hour rides along with a bottle. Love it. I like the freedom on the back.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I love the concept of the Palos. In practice, though, it was worthless. At least for me.

I think some of it might have to do with body type. I'm skinny with no hips. Once you have the weight of the water and your gear in the pack, I could not get the straps tight enough to keep the load in place.

Mine went straight back to REI.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

I am late to the thread, but - I like the Source Hipster for 70 deg and warmer. Sometimes I also take a frame mounted water bottle. I bought the Hipster to get the pack off my back for better body cooling. I also tried a Camelback FlashFlo fanny pack but it sagged down my hips and was uncomfortable. The Camelback would be much better for hiking.


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

I bought both the Source Hipster and the EVOC Hip Race to compare and send one back.

I like the EVOC Hip Race better. Same water volume, but had room for an extra water bottle. Combining the EVOC 1.5l bladder, the extra bottle and a bottle on my frame and I am close to the 100l osprey backpack I have now and need for really long rides in the desert.

Also, the EVOC has better tool storage and just feels better built albeit heavier than the source.

While I did not ride with either, I weighted them down with stuff and I felt like the shoulder harness of the Source Hipster was kind of useless from a cycling perspective, but seems like it would work well for trail running. No harness will keep the hip pack from riding up if its going to ride up. It really only keep it from rotating or dropping down.

Lastly, on the trail when I want something from the pack, I can just rotate the EVOC around my waist. With the Source, I have to undo the harness. Seems annoying.

Really I want the pack off my back creating a swamp. The EVOC has a foam barrier or padding on the interior of the pack creating at least some little airflow channels. The Source is just that meshy padding that in my experience gets very wet and is slow to dry.

I am a bit early of the losing the protection a pack gives my spine when riding places like Moab/Fruita or other very rocky areas out West with bigger downhills. Here in VT I worry less about it.

A kind of hybrid is this thing: https://www.bike24.com/1.php?content=8;product=202171;menu=1000,5,127;backlink=108||240,245|||||||||


----------



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

I have a Palos 4LR and like it, but it requires a purchase of 1.5" Tri-Glides or the straps will slip.

https://www.rei.com/product/867926/gear-aid-tri-glide-buckle-set-package-of-2


----------



## MyCol (Oct 3, 2012)

I own the palos and it gets the job done for local rides on trails I am aware of. 

On longer trails where I need to carry more gear, I use my mule.

But the Palos is a great fanny pack water bladder.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

Geralt said:


> I have a Palos 4LR and like it, but it requires a purchase of 1.5" Tri-Glides or the straps will slip.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/867926/gear-aid-tri-glide-buckle-set-package-of-2


Thanks for that tip. I bought a Palos just before Christmas on a super cheap deal at Art's. I kind-a-sorta like it accept for the straps coming loose and it slides around and down onto my skinny ass. My thought originally was it would be good for minimalist riding on my Singlespeed. I'll get myself some tri-glides and get back to wearing it. Easy fix.


----------



## gasmanxj (Sep 29, 2014)

WoodstockMTB said:


> I bought both the Source Hipster and the EVOC Hip Race to compare and send one back.
> 
> I like the EVOC Hip Race better. Same water volume, but had room for an extra water bottle. Combining the EVOC 1.5l bladder, the extra bottle and a bottle on my frame and I am close to the 100l osprey backpack I have now and need for really long rides in the desert.
> 
> ...


I agree, just got both and keeping the EVOC pack. Better thought out and sturdier IMHO. I like the bladder in Source unit a tad better but that's it. The ability of the EVOC pack to carry a bottle is huge for me here in Phx and allow use of pack in the sweltering summer months. I've been riding with a cheap hip pack I had laying around the past few weeks just to see how I'd like it and wow, didn't realize how nice it is to get the crap off my back!


----------



## BmoreKen (Sep 27, 2004)

So are you guys riding through gnarly, rocky terrain? I'm concerned that the hip pack will be stable when it's smooth but nce things turn gnarly it will bounce all over. Experience?


----------



## Legbacon (Jan 20, 2004)

My Palos is ok. It does bounce a bit, and has to be tight. For me a much better option has been Specialized SWAT bibs. I strap C02, tube, and multi tool to my bike, and can carry 1.5l of water more comfortably in the short's pockets than 1l in the Palos. With 600ml for a short ride, I forget that it's there. 3 pockets will carry a lot of crap if you get carried away, and it is more comfortable and secure than a roadie jersey.


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

I did the Tri-glide modification. Now I can crank down the strap nice and snug above my hips and it stays put even in the gnar. I like the pack again. I need to add some glides to my MuleNV now. It'll help manage the loose straps better than those crappy elastic loops they use.


----------



## hwcn (Jul 31, 2010)

EVOC Hip Race from Art's Cyclery just over $80 using vip17 coupon.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Geralt said:


> I have a Palos 4LR and like it, but it requires a purchase of 1.5" Tri-Glides or the straps will slip.
> 
> https://www.rei.com/product/867926/gear-aid-tri-glide-buckle-set-package-of-2


Good idea! I have the Camelback version and the straps slip so I just tied knots in them. Haha.

And to the OP, the hipsters are awesome. I'm in GA and the 90+ degree summers with 60+% humidity is brutal. You're drenched in sweat before you get out of the parking lot! Not having that extra layer on your back makes it so much easier for the body to breathe and cool itself efficiently.

I always use my normal pack in the winter, but I'm the summers when it's almost too hot to ride over 20 miles anyways, I always grab the hipster.


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Blatant said:


> I love the concept of the Palos. In practice, though, it was worthless. At least for me.
> 
> I think some of it might have to do with body type. I'm skinny with no hips. Once you have the weight of the water and your gear in the pack, I could not get the straps tight enough to keep the load in place.
> 
> Mine went straight back to REI.


I just got one through Jensen. All excited, I loaded it up with water to test it out in my kitchen. Put it on, and the straps won't stay tight! The thing just falls right off as the straps just flow through the buckles. Wtf?

Has anyone figured out a solution to the straps not staying tight? Velcro, maybe?

Edit: Just read all the posts and saw about the Tri-glides. Excellent info, thanks.

I bought this pack because it was on sale, and now I have to drive to REI and spend $5 friggin' dollars on buckles that actually work? Here ya go, Camelbak.


----------



## WoodstockMTB (Oct 5, 2010)

Finch Platte said:


> I just got one through Jensen. All excited, I loaded it up with water to test it out in my kitchen. Put it on, and the straps won't stay tight! The thing just falls right off as the straps just flow through the buckles. Wtf?
> 
> Has anyone figured out a solution to the straps not staying tight? Velcro, maybe?
> 
> ...


Return it. Why would keep a faulty product? The EVOC is really nice. I'd go that route if I had pretty much ditched packs all together for 95% of my riding


----------



## Oh My Sack! (Aug 21, 2006)

My local Ace Hardware has tri-glides and I think I paid a buck each. It completely solves the problem. I've been wearing my Palos4 that I bought myself before last Christmas and it works quite well.

My complaint that I aired to Camelbak was that it didn't contain the bladder that was pictured in most of it's advertising. Specifically, my beef was about the lack of detachable hose. I got a phone call from them in about a week and the rep explained why they did not supply it but sent me a coupler kit and another hose and bite-valve to experiment with in case I made a bad cut. 

I wasn't so PO'd after buying mine since I think mine netted out to about $28 after some "good guy" killer discounting at Art's at the time when they were m9stly selling at full price.


----------



## Stalkerfiveo (Feb 24, 2015)

Save your money and a trip to the store on the tri-glides and just double the strap back through the clip. I did this and mine never slips.

Example:


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Stalkerfiveo said:


> Save your money and a trip to the store on the tri-glides and just double the strap back through the clip. I did this and mine never slips.
> 
> Example:


****. Just got back from REI.


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

My local outdoor/farm/ranch store has a military surplus corner... They sell 1.5" tri-glides for $0.69/ea

Took 2 minutes to install on either side of the buckle. Piece of cake. Rock solid strap now.

FYI: The Palos is currently on sale at Jenson (plus cashback from Active Junky)... I bought a black/blue version (already have the orange one). Going to let my wife choose which one she thinks is 'cute'.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

I've been happy with the Source Hipster when it comes to stability and comfort, but the minimal storage space is somewhat frustrating.


----------

